# Tsunami



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Did you guys hear that a tsunami hit the jersey shore. I read the story on line. It happened on June 13th.
What the hell is going on. Whats next.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nah that was my ex wife doing cannon balls off the back of her husband's boat.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh so we should expect more waves then? HAHAHA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ya never know.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Found this online.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...e-tsunami-type-wave-hit-jersey-shore/2458447/


----------

